# How much for Velodyne HGS?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I recently ran across a used HGS-18 or 15 (Not sure exactly) in gloss black. Provided it's in perfect working order (cosmetically, it looks good), how much would it be worth?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I sold a couple of NIB HGS-15's about three years ago for about $1500 each. I sold my used one for I believe $1100. There is a used 18 on Audiogon for $1250, but it is rated 7/10.

My guess... 15 - $900-1100 and 18 $1100-1400. Just a guess.


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

Be careful with the HGS line, they had an extremely high mortality rate with their original amp design. I have an HGS 10 which I liked a lot but ultimately the amp failed. I had always thought Velodyne was one of the better subs out there but given the fact that Velodyne knew about the failures with these amps and didn't offer an exchange to early adopters I couldn't justify spending $400 to fix it and couldn't afford a DD 10 or 12. In all honesty their knowledge of high failure rates and lack of proactive response to the problem shook my confidence in them. I have a SMS-1 so the DD series wasn't a necessity so I ended up getting a REL R-305. It sounds much better than the HGS 10 it replaced.


----------



## Bigdaddy999 (Nov 12, 2006)

I second the comments, but I will also say that you can readily determine if the amp has been upgraded. I bought two HGS-12's last year and worked with Velodyne service to confirm the seller's statements based on the Serial Numbers on the plate amps. Velodyne was GREAT to work with on this and keeps complete records of servicing.

I would suggest you verify the upgrade has been done this way and go for it! Great subs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Bigdaddy999 said:


> I second the comments, but I will also say that you can readily determine if the amp has been upgraded. I bought two HGS-12's last year and worked with Velodyne service to confirm the seller's statements based on the Serial Numbers on the plate amps. Velodyne was GREAT to work with on this and keeps complete records of servicing.
> 
> I would suggest you verify the upgrade has been done this way and go for it! Great subs.


How about an HGS-12 serial number from October 2000? Is this the upgraded amp (the remote sensor input is in the same place as in the X version, not inline like the earliest HGS subs).


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

A used HGS-15 in fairly decent shape should go for around $1K. Problem is that their drivers don't take to shipping very well and you may find yourself having to spend another $400 for repairs.

I have a HGS-15 in pretty good shape but due to the size of my room, I'm looking at upgrading to a BMF...if it ever comes out. 

My advice.....if you can't arrange a local pickup with a seller, buy a new sub.


----------

